# Rhinestone "tape" pulled vinyl edges loose....HELP!



## CraftyCowgirl (Oct 10, 2011)

I just got my heat press this week (Hotronix 16"x20" auto open) and have had a blast using it and learning how it works. BUT, today I pressed a shirt and I'm not sure what I did wrong or how to fix it....if it can be fixed.

I cut out my design in Black SuperFilm from CadCut Direct and pressed it using the "normal" method, 320* for 10 seconds on medium pressure. While it was cooling completely I adjusted my press to 330* for 15 seconds and prepared a rhinestone outline to go around the SuperFilm design (not touching any vinyl anywhere). I peeled the shirt once it was completely cool and the design looked great, nice even press...I was VERY excited. I put it back in the press and laid out my rhinestone design over it and pressed it (I also put a sheet of kraft paper inside the shirt so no adhesive went through and another sheet over the top) and then set everything aside to cool. Once it was cool again I tried removing the rhinestone tape and in a couple of places it pulled up the SuperFilm from the shirt. 
Why would this happen? Can this be fixed? How do I fix it? Or, how do I keep it from happening again? 
Sorry this is so long and thanks for any help you can offer, I'm pretty frustrated right now!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

To me it sounds like the Rhinestones don't adhere to the Super Film. It worked with the shirt but not the super film, just because it did work in other places doesn't mean its going to hold up.

I would keep testing..try to cover the stones with another piece of kraft paper and increase the time by 5 secs then 10 secs until it works also make sure you do a wash test.


----------



## CraftyCowgirl (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. 
Let me clarify, the rhinestones are completely adhered to the shirt, they look great. I didn't put the rhinestones directly on the Superfilm, they are on the shirt outside the outer edge of the Superfilm design. I used a solid piece of Rhinestone Transfer tape to pick up my rhinestones from the template and place them on the shirt, apparently during the pressing the rhinestone transfer tape adhered to the superfilm and once it was cool and I removed the rhinestone transfer tape it pulled up the edges of the superfilm in some places (2 corners). 
Do you think I can repress the shirt to get the superfilm to adhere to the shirt again or is it a lost cause now?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok.. you could try and repress it 5 secs should be good


----------



## CraftyCowgirl (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks, this may be a silly question, but should I repress at 320* or 330* and do I need to use a pillow or anything now to 'protect' the rhinestones?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

320 / kraft paper / pillow in the those spots if you feel the stones are interfering with the design 

You should always cover your designs with some sort of protection (teflon,kraft paper, etc) pressing directly on to the design even though the upper heat plate is teflon put you at risk of damaging the plate:

Ink
Melted vinyl or tape
Glue

Its much easier to mess up a protection cover then a top plate.

Look into upper and lower platen covers


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

This has also happened to me before. As the transfer tape cools it sticks more to the material. Next time when you are adding a rhinestone transfer with the vinyl do a hot peel. The transfer tape comes off very easy and won't stick as much to the vinyl. After you peel the tape place your kraft paper over the entire design and press for an additional 5 sec.


----------



## CraftyCowgirl (Oct 10, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know that I did a repress, 320*, 5 seconds, Teflon Pillow under the shirt, kraft paper over the top and it turned out great!!! You can't tell there was any problem.

Thank you for your help and tips!

I have a lower platen cover, but didn't know they made one for the upper platen, I will have to look into that. 
Also, I never thought about hot peeling the rhinestone transfer tape, but that makes perfect sense. I will definitely do that next time!!

Thanks


----------



## twok4hd (Jan 23, 2009)

Why can't you reverse the process. Do rhinestones first and come back with the vinyl.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

twok4hd said:


> Why can't you reverse the process. Do rhinestones first and come back with the vinyl.


Because the rhinestones are raised they will interfere with the press making an even contact to properly press the vinyl.


----------



## CraftyCowgirl (Oct 10, 2011)

BlingItOn said:


> Because the rhinestones are raised they will interfere with the press making an even contact to properly press the vinyl.


 

I also did it vinyl first because I thought it was easier to line up the vinyl and get the image straight since it was a larger "solid" design and then line up the rhinestones around it. BUT, I may try doing it the other way in the future and see how it works out!!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Another thing, the vinyl prints may have a different tack paper (transfer tape) then rhinestone transfer tape . 

The vinyl probably has a low tack whereas the rhinestone transfer tape is higher. This is why the vinyl pulled up.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

I probably wouldn't recomment the Superfilm with rhinestones (unless you are following the CCH20 technique..that works GREAT!) Just because that is meant to be applied with lower temps. Go with their regular film. I use EasyWeed...so use the Stahls equivalent to that. That film is much more "forgiving" and can be applied at different temps...at least in my experience.

Or try a different transfer tape that is less sticky....I prefer acrylic with doing mixed media.


----------

